# ALS Bags



## NPO (Sep 13, 2018)

What different bags are people using for their primary ALS or first in bags? 

We currently use a bag like the one below, but are evaluating other options as we have outgrown the current bag.

Currently we have a demo Omni Pro from MERET, but I'm curious what other people have found to work well.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 13, 2018)

We have a StatPack G3. It is a quality bag with a pretty configurable layout. I also really like Meret bags.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 13, 2018)

Statpack G1 and G3 perfusion. I really like the G3.


----------



## NPO (Sep 13, 2018)

Do you guys know which models of G3 you're using?
@VFlutter, I assume the one you pictured.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 13, 2018)

I'm our bag lady... are you trying to do a one or two (or more bag system)?


----------



## NPO (Sep 13, 2018)

Tigger said:


> I'm our bag lady... are you trying to do a one or two (or more bag system)?


One bag. We briefly considered a 2 bag idea, but we didn't like that idea.

We like the MERET bag we are trying. We also have some StatPack G3 quicklook bags for BLS standbys. Most people have said they don't like them, but don't give a reason, so I'm not locking our StatPack based on that. We have those because they carry an AED.

Our fly cars have a variation of the Ferno bag I pictured above that has an oxygen bottle and access spot. This is a feature we would like to retain if possible.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 13, 2018)

NPO said:


> Do you guys know which models of G3 you're using?
> @VFlutter, I assume the one you pictured.


The perfusion. It's essentially a backpack. I love the G3 material, don't go with the G1.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 13, 2018)

I believe it is the G3 Backup, like pictured. I think it has the largest open interior compartment of the series. 

We have our C-Mac case, Statpack Med bag with RSI and first line drugs, pelvic binder x2, Tourniquet x2, thermal blanket, Braun pump, 500cc Hypertonic Saline, 250cc NS, 100cc NS, and probably a few other things I forgot all stuffed into the center compartment. Ambu bag fits in the top compartment and then the sides have various IV and airway supplies.

It is on the heavy side but not horrible once it's on your back. Definitely nice having everything in one bag. May be overkill for your situation tho.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 13, 2018)

NPO said:


> One bag. We briefly considered a 2 bag idea, but we didn't like that idea.
> 
> We like the MERET bag we are trying. We also have some StatPack G3 quicklook bags for BLS standbys. Most people have said they don't like them, but don't give a reason, so I'm not locking our StatPack based on that. We have those because they carry an AED.
> 
> Our fly cars have a variation of the Ferno bag I pictured above that has an oxygen bottle and access spot. This is a feature we would like to retain if possible.


Personally I kind of loathe the one bag idea, it gets very heavy if you have to carry oxygen. Even if you don't (ie grab the bottle off the cot), it still becomes very unwieldy. That Ferno bag along with the 5.11 something or other (not sure if it's made) have O2 access from the side. Both of those are pretty enourmous kits, and I'm sure others make something similar (Iron Duck, etc). Not sure if the Merret's do, fire here uses the Recover for their airway bag, which just has a buckle to get access to the regulator and is nice size but not big enough for all in one. 

To me, hands down Conterra makes the best bags and organizers on the market. Three of my jobs use the Responder IV, and it should be big enough to carry everything you need aside from an O2 bottle. At my FT place we use it as a med/trauma bag and have the Airway Pro to accompany it. If you need to carry O2, the Infinity is sweet but rather pricy. No matter what you end up buying, I don't think Conterra's medication kit can be beat by anyone, seems like everyone around here tucks them in their bag. If you call Conterra, they are super easy to work with in terms of getting a demo. Life-Assist.com is also happy to do so.


----------



## NPO (Sep 13, 2018)

@VFlutter That doesn't sound far off from our needs. We don't carry a pump or pelvic binders in our bag, but we have other things that take up space. Our big space hogs are our intubation kit which carries your standard allotment of tubes and blades, cric kit, and the other various airway/intubation essentials. Then we have our BVM, disposable CPAP, King Vision VL and blade, dopamine and Esmolol  kits (remember, we have those worked into our cardiac arrest protocols, so they want them in the bags) IV and med tackle boxes.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 13, 2018)

Better interior picture.


----------



## NPO (Sep 13, 2018)

I like those modular bags inside. 





VFlutter said:


> Better interior picture.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 13, 2018)

VFlutter said:


> Better interior picture.


Oooo me likey!


----------



## Bullets (Sep 14, 2018)

We currently use a two bag system, but i hate it. We use something from Pacific medical that is similar to that Ferno bag, one has our airway, iv start supplies, IO, cric, and intubation roll. The other has all our drugs, fluids and syringes. We have to bring those two plus a LP15 in on every call, plus the lucas on CPR, and sometimes a bag that has our video laryngoscope and portable vent. 

Ive been looking for  single bag to throw all the stuff i really need in for days i work so i only have 1 bag. our ET roll, med box, some fluid and IV supplies


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 14, 2018)

I had some grant money left over and bought four 5.11 ALS bags. I hate them. Too big and bulky. I thought the all-in-one would be an ideal solution for medical aid stations. Just grab one bag and be good to go. Wrong.


----------



## DrParasite (Sep 20, 2018)

EMS around here uses a two bag system: one is a 10 minute bag, which has all the equipment you should need (except for monitor, suction, CPAP, other plug in devices), for the first 10 minutes of any call.  the second is a code bag, which is brought on cardiac arrests, and has drugs and tools designed for that purpose.

The 10 minute bag is the 5.11 Tactical #56936 Responder 84 ALS Backpack, which is also what we use on the engines and QRV, and IIRC, the code bag is the 5.11 ALS bags.  I really like the backpack, compared to the shoulder slings, especially from an ergo standpoint

When I was up north, we used a similar system to what @Bullets used; two bag system, 1 was the drug bag, the other was everything else.  still needed to bring the monitor in, and BLS brought oxygen and associated supplies/oxygen delivery devices. 

As much as I like the modular concept, I still find that if you don't bring something in, your likely to need it.  so if you don't bring the airway/intubation kit in with you on the knee pain, once you make it in the door you will be told that the patient is not breathing.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 20, 2018)

Chimpie said:


> I had some grant money left over and bought four 5.11 ALS bags. I hate them. Too big and bulky. I thought the all-in-one would be an ideal solution for medical aid stations. Just grab one bag and be good to go. Wrong.
> View attachment 4299


We have these at my AMR op and I loathe them. They're terrible to carry in any manner and it's asking too much to carry that much crap on one person ergonomically. We don't even have an O2 bottle in it either.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Sep 21, 2018)

We have a three bag system (four counting the paediatric bag) with an O2 tank sleeve. 

Bag 1 is airway/respiratory
Bag 2 is meds, IV, syringes, small pouch of dressing
Bag 3 is trauma.

The bags were custom jobs built by http://firetechmfg.com/

In the lead up to ordering they used a half dozen of our medics on light duties to observe crews and just track frequency that equipment was used and when and that guided decisions. Within our larger bags they’re divided into brightly labeled task bags (IV Start, ACLS, IO, etc) that makes it easy to find everything. 

No bag is perfect but this is the third iteration of kit I’ve worked with at my service, fifth counting the layouts I used at my part time job and I think they’re the best we’ve had so far. 

Sorry no pics, I’m on an educational LOA from work.


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Sep 30, 2018)

I think the environment that you respond to partly dictates the bag you use. We cover a large mountain area, and have to hike in to campgrounds or on trails at times, so we went with the MERET bag. It turns into a backpack which makes it much easier to carry long distances. It has trauma supplies, all meds in our scope of practice, IV kit, intubation kit, King Airways, 3 sizes of BVM, Glucometer, BP cuffs. It is not too heavy to hike in with. Our O2 bag is small and only has the D cylinder, a couple of cannulas, masks, nebulizers, and 1 adult BVM. We purposely keep it light so it is easy to carry as well. We have found this system works best for us as a rural system.


----------



## CWATT (Feb 4, 2019)

DrParasite said:


> EMS around here uses a two bag system: one is a 10 minute bag, which has all the equipment you should need (except for monitor, suction, CPAP, other plug in devices), for the first 10 minutes of any call.  the second is a code bag, which is brought on cardiac arrests, and has drugs and tools designed for that purpose.
> 
> The 10 minute bag is the 5.11 Tactical #56936 Responder 84 ALS Backpack, which is also what we use on the engines and QRV, and IIRC, the code bag is the 5.11 ALS bags.  I really like the backpack, compared to the shoulder slings, especially from an ergo standpoint



Could you please elaborate on the contents of each bag?

Thanks.


----------



## DrParasite (Feb 4, 2019)

It's been years since I stepped foot on an ambulance, so my recollection might be slightly inaccurate.  But I'll try:

In the 10 minute bag is everything you would need for the first 10 minutes of a call.  a full set of meds, airway equipment, bandages, you name it, and it's likely there (exceptions being equipment for an active shooter, and pediatrics; they have their own bags).  oxygen is in it, IV equipment, etc.

the code bag is designed for cardiac arrests. it has more drugs (in quantity), so you only need it during a cardiac arrest, as well as airway equipment, and other things that you typically need on a cardiac arrest.  there are also subdividers, so the airway stuff is in a subcontainer, meds are in another, etc.  

But honestly, I might be recalling outdated information.  If you want some more accurate stuff, email the County EMS  PIO.  He will gladly tell you everything you want to know, as well as the history behind it.


----------



## CWATT (Feb 5, 2019)

@DrParasite — the 10-minute bag is an interesting concept.   What advantages did you feel it offers over a Trauma/Meds + Airway + Peds set-up?


----------



## DrParasite (Feb 6, 2019)

@CWATT the biggest advantage i found was everything is on hand.  Because we don't have many surprise pediatric calls, I liked having a separate Peds bag, so we could take it if it was for a peds call, but leave it in the truck for the majority of calls.  

As everyone knows, the more stuff you put in the bag, the heavier it gets, so when you clearly specify you only have enough stuff for the first 10 minutes, it limits what you need to carry.  We also have a very reliable first responder system, with competent medical providers, so if they (or in my case, we) get a surprise sick patient, or need CPAP, or some other sick patient, the crews on scene will advise EMS so they can grab additional equipment.

While I do like the modular concept (and airway bag with oxygen and all the airway related stuff, a drug box, a trauma bag, etc), I have bad luck, and would much rather over prepare and not need all my stuff than make patient contact and say oh ****, and need to run back to the truck because my fall victim is no longer breathing.  Been there and done that.


----------

